# Hotmail's Getting a Major Facelift



## NateO (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello,

And a nice one at that; glad I kept my account up and running!  

Looks a lot more like Outlook right now and has some interesting features, including a major upgrade in total account capacity.

More information here:

http://join.msn.com/mailbeta/features

It's currently in Beta, which I am participating in.


----------



## TrippyTom (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, I've had a hotmail account for years but NEVER touch it because I absolutely hate the functionality.  This looks like a great step in the right direction.


----------



## Cbrine (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been using it for my personal account for about 3-4 years.  Now with the addition of 250 meg storage, and the new interface, I'm more then happy with it.


----------



## NateO (Dec 16, 2005)

It's been bumped up to 2 GBs.


----------

